# Slideshow via Picasa (with music)



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

I am going on a faraway trip next month and when I get back, I'd like to download my pix onto Picasa so that I can send them to friends and family.

QUESTION: has it ever been done, or even at all possible, to ADD BACKGROUND MUSIC to my slideshow? Not sure this is possible, but if it is, how then, please?

Thank you.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes. See Movie Maker in Picasa 3 Beta.
"Audio Clip" is at the top of the screen.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Click on this site http://video.about.com/graphicssoft/Picasa-2-Slide-Shows.htm t ells you how to .....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you're talking about using Picasa Web Albums to share the photos ...
I don't think Audio is possible ... (I wish it was)
But that might be too much for those on Dialup


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, I was talking about that (Picasa web album). THANK YOU for your kind reply.

So, is there any way on this planet to send "any" slideshow of pictures with music incorrporated in the background that does not take a super technical genius to do, or should I just forget about it altogether?

Thanks.


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for your kind insight and reply. I shall try that.


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi, thanks for reply. I think I only have Picasa (2) which automatically upgraded itself. I would not know how to get Picasa 3 however.

Thank you.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The file size may be a bit heavy to do pictures and audio for a dialupper viewers.

Some ISPs provide a "personal web page" for each Email Address.
Two that I know of ... is AT&T and Comcast.

You can use these Personal web pages to host anything - of up to a file size of 1GB (usually)
I have used these to host video files with audio.

I have a couple of Picasa Web Album Slide Shows running.
Had to reduce the picture size of one of the Slide shows so the dialuppers could view them ... 
and load the next slide in under 5 seconds.
I would have liked to use audio .. But it would have probably killed the dialup internet.

If you find another way .. I'll be watching


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

nemoryer said:


> ... I would not know how to get Picasa 3 however.


http://picasa.google.com/

If you have seen a Picasa slide show ... Send me a private message and I'll send you a sample.


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW, thank you. I opened your website and there are clear instructions on how to ADD MUSIC to a Picasa Slideshow.

Please indulge me one more time (I am a computer moron). I do not have an MP3 player, rather I have an iPod (iTunes). How do I add music from my iTunes library to my Picasa Slideshow? 

If you can help me, I would be ever so grateful, as I am to the others who have responded to my querry. 

God bless you all and may all of you have a very blessed, safe and happy Holidays to come.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Picasa web album movies (Slide shows) are limited to 100 MB.


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi again, no, I am not making a movie. Just picture slideshow. One of the replies gave me a website (picasa/google) that has instructions on HOW to add music to a Picasa slideshow.

BUT it's music from MP3 player. Yet, another obstacle, since I do NOT have an MP3 player, I only an iPod and my music is stored in iTunes music library. I guess there is no hope for me after all.

Thanks!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

A slideshow made in Picasa is a movie.
You should be able to add your Itunes music, but, if not, just rip your favorite MP3 using Windows Media Player. MP3s are not limited to MP3 players-they'll play on a computer just as well.


----------

